
People in Japan are being paid to have babies, and it seems to be working - sndean
http://www.businessinsider.com/japan-babies-cash-incentivie-2016-6
======
adamkruszewski
In Poland, government started paying monthly for each child after first one
(and for every child if you are a low income family). It's hard to predict if
it would work like in Japan as it started a year ago and there are still no
official stats available but I wonder if one-time payoff, like in Japan, would
yield better or worse results than paying monthly (or would there be any
difference at all)?

